# how do i Run Exe files on school pcs



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

HI TSF 

how do i run exe files on a school computer, i tried [edit by moderator] but it did not work, the school computer blocked everything

file name 
WinKawaks.exe
Application
Kawaks
F:\Metal Slug 1,2,3,4,5 & X PC

do u guys know any programs that will allow me to run exe files on a school pc? 

Happy chinese new year!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Johnny

Sorry but TSF rules specifically forbid any assistance be given on bypassing any security systems set up. The School computers will have been set up to stop unauthorised running or installing software.

You must ask the school's IT Administrator for the necessary permission. 

It is essential that all TSF members read and abide by our rules. A link to them is on every page.


Thank you.
The thread is closed


----------

